# Pet Pedigree Class



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

Heya

More questions from me 

I am entering my two Birmans into the Pet Pedigree kitten class at the Supreme in November. Jango will be 7 months and Neutered, so no issues. Ownership will have been transferred etc etc. 

However, my other Birman, Starbuck, will only be 5 months old and more importantly not neutered. As such her ownership would not have yet been transferred from the previous owner in the GCCF forms. 

I know I am okay to enter Starbuck as unneutered as she is under 6 months old, but does her GCCF ownership need to be in MY name in the pedigree class? Is it enough if her Microchip is transferred to my name? I can't help but feel its a huge ask of the breeder to transfer stuff over early to me. She did transfer Jango's Microchip early to me though as she knew I wanted to show him, I just don't have his pink forms yet. Answers would be great. 

Also, can anyone offer some information on what is judged in the pedigree class? I know its condition and temperament, but do they go on any sorts of looks as well? Is there a table somewhere that shows where the cats score points, like for pedigrees? 

Thanks much 

x


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

We showed our lilac point Birman today as a pedigree pet and she was judged on temperament, condition, presentation and personality


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Not sure on the rules for GCCF registration for pedigree pets if they differ but for other sections the registration transfer must be in the GCCF office 21 days before the show date at least and you can put 'TAF' in the registration box - for 'transfer applied for'.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you don't use their reg numbers for pet pets so doens't matter


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree it does not matter as many of the pedigree pets shown at GCCF shows are not registered as there is no known pedigree for the cat, or they are part-pedigree, or their parents were not GCCF registered themselves. They are Pets, like the non-Pedigree pets, that just happen to have mainly or wholly Pedigree in their bloodlines.

See you at the Supreme I hope! We must start a thread on here nearer the time so we all know who will be there. I don't want to miss anyone's cats (or their ownwrs!)


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks guys 

I have emailed the person running the Herts and Middlesex Cat show as I was hoping to show Jango there too. He wouldn't have been neutered yet (he'll be under 6 months old, so its okay in kitten class) so the papers won't be in my name yet. She said the transfers paper need to have been handed in 21 days before. But I'm not sure she realises I mean Pedigree Pet. And I am sure the GCCF Pet Pedigree class states about the GCCF 21 day rule too.  Which I don't understand, as, as you say, many pets have unknown pedigree lineage etc and I'm not using his number or Pedigree prefix.

The Microchips are in my name so I am the legal owner of the cats. 

I will phone the lady running the show and the supreme people too just to check. 

Thanks for the help 

And definitely think we should start a thread for the show too!  Am getting very excited!! 

x


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

This is direct from a current GCCF show catalogue:



> PEDIGREE PET
> The Pedigree Pet group will be comprised of cats of pedigree appearance with known or unknown pedigree, full or half pedigree, background.
> 
> No prefixes or titles shall be used; cats will be entered either by their pet name or, *if* registered, the rest of the registered name, without the prefix may be used. No reference will be made to breed numbers or descriptions. All pedigree pets 6 months and over shall be neutered.


The "if" therefore confirms, registration is not essential and of course, cats with unknown or half pedigree can not be registered anyway. So I would recommend you show him under his pet name and not worry about the registration.


----------

